

Haskell Screencast for beginners - Attic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHN8ovwEDiI&list=PLvj5k87ljYYHwOOcdGvS3qi85IvjOW--8

======
Attic
I recently started a new screencast targeted at beginner Haskellers. Feedback
is very much appreciated and I hope this screencast will help people get
started with Haskell.

If you spot any errors or have suggestions please post them, thank you very
much!

